# Mysterious red dots around genital area. Have you seen this before?



## Tifamaroo (Jan 17, 2017)

Meek has some mysterious red dots around his genitals , in the area where the fur is thin and the skin shows a lot. I am wondering if you guys/ladies have seen this before. They are flat to his skin/not swollen, ½ and inch wide and bright (blood) red. They are not bleeding or itchy. He doesn’t even seem to notice that they are there.

*Saturday*, *(2 days ago)*, we took him swimming for the first time and that evening was when I first noticed the dots. On Saturday night, they were as described above in red, but they also had a ring around each of them. There were 4 or 5 of them. 

I thought maybe they were tick bites but I checked for bugs and there were none. He is on revolution, a monthly tick repelling medicine (it does other stuff too). He also got his lymes shot. So I am not too worried about ticks.

I have gotten duck fleas on my legs from this beach before so that is also an option but I don’t know much about duck fleas and dogs. The duck flea bites gave me scabs but the dog has no scabs.


*On Sunday* *(yesterday)* I checked again and there were only 2 showing and they were a very light pink color so I was significantly less worried since they appeared to be going away.

*Today (monday)*, I just checked again and there are 3 and they are bright red, as described in the first paragraph in red, but no rings this time. Still, he isn’t itchy or swollen or anything like that.

NEW DEVELOPMENT: there are rings now.


I am not too too worried since he seems well/not bothered by it and also because he is well protected with shots and revolution. But I would really like to know what it is.

Since it looked like it was going away and it’s no bothering him, I wasn’t going to take him to the vet but now that it’s back, I am considering it. 

I googled it and a popular answer was allergies to food, environment or fleas. 

Have you seen this before?


----------



## Poodlebeguiled (May 27, 2013)

Can you post a picture?


----------



## Tifamaroo (Jan 17, 2017)

*picture of the red spot*

Here is a picture of 1 red spot with ring. The pencil is there for size reference.


----------



## galofpink (Mar 14, 2017)

Our puppy, Shae, had a very similar looking bite on her stomach/genital area that I found on Saturday night. I never saw it with just the centre bite part; by the time I found it, it had the ring. I Googled images and found one that looked the same. Ended up being posted on petmd and it indicated that it was a fly bite. Shae's bite cleared up by Sunday night.

See slide 7 here:
http://m.petmd.com/dog/slideshows/parasites/common-bug-bites-on-dogs-cats


----------



## Theo'sMom (Mar 23, 2011)

My pups get these sometimes on their tummies when they play outside. They go away after a few days.


----------



## Tifamaroo (Jan 17, 2017)

galofpink said:


> Our puppy, Shae, had a very similar looking bite on her stomach/genital area that I found on Saturday night. I never saw it with just the centre bite part; by the time I found it, it had the ring. I Googled images and found one that looked the same. Ended up being posted on petmd and it indicated that it was a fly bite. Shae's bite cleared up by Sunday night.
> 
> See slide 7 here:
> PetMD Mobile - PetMD SlideShows


Well that looks about right. The part about the larvae creeps me out 100% YUCK. I googled it and the pictures for fly bites are spot on. Thanks a bunch. I am a lot less afraid now. Just need to keep an eye out for larvae now....


----------



## galofpink (Mar 14, 2017)

Seeing a bullseye mark made me quite concerned initially (my mind jumped straight to ticks/Lyme, since that's what it looks like in humans), but when I found the fly bite pictures online, I was relieved. Yah the larvae part is kinda yucky, but I am guessing that is probably rare. Hope they clear up quickly for your dog!


----------



## Poodlebeguiled (May 27, 2013)

Oh wow...I do hope they clear up fast. I wonder if there's anything you can put on to repel the flies, if that's for sure what it is. I remember my horses getting bot flies on them, which laid teensy yellow eggs. I'd have to take a razor blade and scrape them off or put lamp oil on and kill them. Ewww. I don't know if bots bother dogs or if you have them there. But yeah...watch and see or if it doesn't clear up soon, maybe a vet visit or call. (?) Good luck.


----------



## Beaches (Jan 25, 2014)

Sand fleas are possible or ant bites.


----------



## galofpink (Mar 14, 2017)

Have the bites cleared up?


Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## Tifamaroo (Jan 17, 2017)

Yes, they cleared up after 2 days and no new ones so far. I am pretty sure they were fly bites. The pictures looked identical.


----------



## galofpink (Mar 14, 2017)

Glad to hear they cleared up - thanks for the update!


----------



## TK9NY (Jan 6, 2017)

Just wanted to hop on and say that my schnoodle used to get these exact marks all the time, always on her belly or the inside of her back legs. First time i saw them i rushed her to the vet thinking "lyme", and they told me that the marks where black fly bites. 

I started using Advantix on her at that point and they never returned - she's on the seresto collar right now so it'll be interesting to see if they come back on either her or Dublin.

They do make fly sprays and collars that ward off the pesky flies. Some of the flea/tick preventatives do as well.


----------

